# 400 amp split service



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Does he need utility meters or can you just add an Emon Dmon?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bbsound said:


> Does he need utility meters or can you just add an Emon Dmon?


If he owns the property in total and just wants to charge seperately then yeah I agree, an e-mon d-mon or square d makes some nice ones.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if its easier, put a private meter'emon demon' on the shared use area. leave the poco out of it! but that requires someone to read and calculate the meter


----------

